# Ramp Ideas? Help!!



## morgang23 (Jun 25, 2010)

I have 2 levels in my cage but no ramps.. 
has anyone had to make their own? and if so how?
I have one of those bird perch ropes but I don't think its enough


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

It's actually better to not have ramps, it requires them to get more exercise. I just hung a hammock under the opening in my cage.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

If you insist on having something, you could get bird ladder


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I don't use ramps either. They're not necessary unless you have rats with physical disabilities like hind end degeneration, but in those cases, a single-level cage is best anyway.


----------



## rudyauction509 (Sep 26, 2013)

I built my whole cage and some of the levels are to high for the rats to jump to easily, I just use a 1x4 with a bunch of holes drilled in it. It will absorb urine odor but can be cleaned by soaking in pet safe cleaners, I use a small amount of vinegar in a bathtub for 1/2 hour and then rinse well. Its free as most lumber yards have scrap piles full of them and will give them away and my rats love to chew on it, so it does 2 things at once.


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Huh. It didn't occur to me I could just take my ramps out lol. I see my rats climb the wall to get to shelves many times, but I just thought... I dunno, that they needed ramps! They get in the way of toy and hammock space though! Out they go ;D for now


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

My girls don't have a ramp up to their shelf, it never occurred to me to put one in lol. I just hung the hammocks and climbing ropes and stuff in such a way that they could easily climb up to the shelf--But they prefer climbing the bars anyways.


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

I still have ramps because my rats would otherwise struggle to bring food back into their igloo. However if I do remove them, there would be less cleaning, more exercise, and more space.


----------



## CrayonWinter (Sep 29, 2013)

The shelves in the boy's cage are very high. I recommend bird ladders or rope, but they could always just climb the bars! Hehe


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

I just took off the ramps, they're doing just fine without them. They just hold onto the food with their mouths while they're climbing down.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

It depends on if your rats are getting old or not. I have ramps in my cage, and back when I had my makeshift bird cage and Molly I used the wooden bird ladders you find in any pet store.


----------



## morgang23 (Jun 25, 2010)

Yeah, they just climbed the walls, I just saw ramps in mostly everyone else's cage pictures so I thought mine needed them too... Oh well I ended up getting a DCN so now I do have ramps.. and a heck of a lot of room for just 2 rats


----------



## coco&puff (Sep 4, 2013)

I built lego stairs in my cage


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

coco&puff said:


> I built lego stairs in my cage
> View attachment 83282


That's not a cage, where's the ventilation? Where are the toys? Where is the wheel? This is flat-out animal cruelty. It looks like the white rat is trying to grasp some fresh air. If you can't afford any of this, then you clearly shouldn't have pets. I barely have any money, I'm struggling to start my own business, but at least my rats are living comfortably. You can't be cheap when you have three rats. This is nothing but an enlarged aquarium. You know how stressful those things are? I used to put my rats in a 10 gallon aquarium during cleanings, and even my wild rat who bites, BEGGED me to get him out of there. They also had excessive diarrhea while in there, so now they roam around on my bed while I clean the cage, because it doesn't stress them out. Read the requirements before you get a pet rat, if you can't meet them, then don't get them.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Trenix try not to be so harsh. This person is here so just by being here it shows they want advice. Talking to them in that manner will only scare them away and they won't get the advice they need to care for their rats.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

coco&puff said:


> I built lego stairs in my cage
> View attachment 83282


Now while trenix is right I am going to propose a quick cheap fix. 

Measure out the lengths and go to home depot and get some wood planks 2x2 will be good. Have them cut it down for you (this is free) get some coated hardware cloth http://m.homedepot.com/p/YARDGARD-1-2-in-x-2-ft-x-5-ft-Galvanized-Hardware-Cloth-308221B/202285853/ (also by the wood) it will be coated in green plastic type stuff. Get two or three small hinges from hardware (ask for help finding the right size if necessary) get 4 of these http://m.homedepot.com/p/Everbilt-6-in-Zinc-Plated-Flat-Corner-Brace-15205/202033929/

Remove the glass door. Rats pee has ammonia in it which is really damaging to their lungs. If you don't have proper ventilation your rats will get damage to their lungs and suffer from breathing problems and lung infections for the rest of their life. 

Take the wood and and use the corner braces to attach them to eachother with screws. (Make sure the screws are not thicker than the wood) then attach the hardware cloth will staples to the same side asbthe corner braces. This will be the outside of your door. Do not put this side in! Then attach the hinges to the inside of the cage. 

I would also suggest replacing the back side of the cage with hardware cloth for even more ventilation. 

For the time being if you have a smaller metal cage or even a fish tank might be better then put them in there. It's very vert harmful to them. 

Also once you get the wood cut at home depot you might have some left over wood which you can use for ramps! 

Eventually you will need to cover the inside wood with something to protect it from the urine. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

The lego stairs are a cute idea, but that cage does need work. Replace the glass doors and ideally the back as well.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

My girls have two grape wood bird perches you can get at most pet stores for pretty cheap. I use those in place of ramps, they have to jump or climb to get to them and the next level. Also have lots of hammocks, I've got a multi lvl cage, thanks to the glorious Cassib <3, and my girls do just fine with the lack of ramps.


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

You could get a tree branch (quite a strong one) and use that. It gives the cage a more natural look, the rats something to knaw on and it also wears down their nails!


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

zurfaces said:


> Trenix try not to be so harsh. This person is here so just by being here it shows they want advice. Talking to them in that manner will only scare them away and they won't get the advice they need to care for their rats.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If you're going to be a pet owner you need to be responsible and do some research before you buy the pet that you want. The information is on there, all over the internet, and even at your local pet stores. I've gotten brochures both from petco and petsmart before I got my rats. Sorry but there is absolutely no excuse for this.


----------



## coco&puff (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow I am in no way cruel to my rats. I have had many rats through out the years so I am no newbie. They have ventilation on the back and sides. It is just hard to see in the picture. I dont do wheels but they get a lot of out of the cage play time daily.


----------



## coco&puff (Sep 4, 2013)

Think before you speak people.


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

coco&puff said:


> Wow I am in no way cruel to my rats. I have had many rats through out the years so I am no newbie. They have ventilation on the back and sides. It is just hard to see in the picture. I dont do wheels but they get a lot of out of the cage play time daily.


Having a few holes on the side of your cabinet is not proper ventilation. In order to have a proper ventilation in that "cage" you're going to require something mechanical like you see in Petsmart and Petco. If there is ever a heat wave and your air-condition goes out when your not home, your rats will most likely die. Let me ask you, would you put a baby inside that cabinet? Think of how much ammonia is trapped in there and you're making them inhale it. Because you feel you're doing absolutely nothing wrong, where exactly is your water bottle? It shouldn't be in a bowl because they can easily urinate, poo, or just get it completely dirty from stepping inside of it. How do I know? Because I've used a bowl as a last resort and had to watch it VERY closely, changing it frequently. It doesn't look like that cage could even support a water bottle.

You let your rats out a lot? Well so do I, but yet they still have plenty of toys to keep them occupied. They're intelligent animals so they need to be kept amused and active. They also require a hideout, rats love to take cover and that seems impossible in your "cage". You need to buy them something so they could feel secure, but without proper ventilation, that probably wouldn't even be a good idea. Playtime isn't enough to keep your rats fit, why deprive them from exercise if they're able to have it? All of my rats use the wheel the entire night. Where are some chew toys? They are very cheap, keep your rats entertained, and even keep their teeth grinded down. You may of had rats for a very long time, but this type of environment can harm their lifespan. I'm not sure why you're so defensive, we're just concerned about your rats.

Take a look at here, it's for the most part; accurate. http://www.petco.com/assets/caresheets/smallanimals/Rat.pdf

But I'm sticking to what I said, it's your responsibility as a pet owner to gain the knowledge about your pet before you have it. This is unacceptable.


----------



## coco&puff (Sep 4, 2013)

The whole backing of the cage is ventilated and the sides have air flow also. They are safe, healthy and happy animals. Yes they have water bottles and places to hide out They have chew toys. The water bottles and hides are towards the back so you cannot see them in the picture. I have had rats for over 15 years. I am not an idiot and I know how to care for them properly. My rats get hours out daily. There cage is for sleeping. I like my rats to have soft blankets to walk on rather than wire. I am sure you think you have something to be concerned about but you dont. I clean out there cage every 1-2 days. They are very well taken care of.


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

coco&puff said:


> The whole backing of the cage is ventilated and the sides have air flow also. They are safe, healthy and happy animals. Yes they have water bottles and places to hide out They have chew toys. The water bottles and hides are towards the back so you cannot see them in the picture. I have had rats for over 15 years. I am not an idiot and I know how to care for them properly. My rats get hours out daily. There cage is for sleeping. I like my rats to have soft blankets to walk on rather than wire. I am sure you think you have something to be concerned about but you dont. I clean out there cage every 1-2 days. They are very well taken care of.


Can you provide pictures?


----------



## coco&puff (Sep 4, 2013)

Cant figure out how to with my phone will have to do it later. The pics are on my phone and I see no option to post from there.


----------



## coco&puff (Sep 4, 2013)

Heres one I had on facebook but that is all of the inside


----------



## coco&puff (Sep 4, 2013)

<img src="http://www.ratforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=84386&stc=1" attachmentid="84386" alt="" id="vbattach_84386" class="previewthumb">Heres one I had on facebook but that is all of the inside


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

There are means and ways of saying things....
One thing I personally would change on the cage is the glass doors, they should be replaced with mesh for easier air flow as they do need quite a bit of ventilation. Other than that, looks fine to me. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I would also look at mesh-door as opposed to the glass door. But it's not animal abuse. It's not a 5 gallon tank. It's a nice, big cage. We might _suggest_ a slight improvement, but we can't just attack them. I kept my girl in a home-made bin cage for a month or two that honestly probably had about the same amount of ventilation. If someone wants to say it was abusive, then we're gonna have a problem. The only reason she wasn't in there longer was no levels and she managed to break out. I see levels there.


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

coco&puff said:


> View attachment 84386
> Heres one I had on facebook but that is all of the inside


Where is the mechanical ventilation because that's the main thing I'm looking for. Having a few holes in a cabinet does not make it completely ventilated. Also good hideout is something like an igloo where they can be entirely covered and make a nest in it, but like I said, if you don't have a mechanical ventilation, so this will do more harm than good. In my eyes, that just looks like a litter box, which it probably is. From your previous picture you have another plastic box, but I see nothing for them to hide in. Rats naturally make dens, have dens, and live in dens. Your entire cage is not a den. My rats love the igloo that I bought them, so much that my wild rat will kill me for it, and after it's taken out and cleaned, all my rats always rush back into it and set it up to their pleasing.

I'm sorry to say it, but all that it looks like is you had an old cabinet that you didn't want to use anymore, put a few holes in it, and put rats inside it. I'm not sure where you got that bowl at, but I doubt it's from a pet store. You have a cheap water bottle, which would be acceptable if you didn't cut the corners with everything else that has to do with money. Your blankets are not even secure, so they can easily pee and poo on the shelves and step in it, which can eventually cause bumble foot. I also hope the shelves are not made out of wood, because they hold in odors which is very bad for your rat's respiratory system. I just don't get it, if you're not willing to spend money on your rats, seriously why did you go through the trouble of even getting them?

In all honestly and I'm sure everyone will tell you the same, you should seriously consider going out and buying your rats a proper cage, toys, and, whatever was on that checklist that I gave you. Finding ways to avoid spending a dime on your rats is animal cruelty to me. It's the same as not buying your children any toys and manufacturing something for them in the backyard instead. If you can't afford any of this, then I'm not sure why you got into this in the first place.


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

OMG trenix, you seriously need to get over yourself! I think you need to do some research on animal cruelty!! Stop being so rude and try finding another way of keeping yourself entertained, if you cant be nice then I don't think you should say anything... I've seen so much worse than this, it really isn't as bad as you describing this cage to be.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

Stefni said:


> OMG trenix, you seriously need to get over yourself!


This has absolutely nothing to do with me.



Stefni said:


> I think you need to do some research on animal cruelty!!


In my honest opinion I feel those rats are suffering which is why I spoke up.



Stefni said:


> Stop being so rude and try finding another way of keeping yourself entertained, if you cant be nice then I don't think you should say anything...


I'm not being mean, but there really is no other way to put it without speaking the truth and I'm really trying to be as nice as possible. How does it look like this is entertaining me? It's upsetting me that a pet owner did absolutely no research in rats and spent as little money as possible on them. I had two other people in my room which were also appalled after seeing that picture. Do you really think that is a proper cage?



Stefni said:


> I've seen so much worse than this, it really isn't as bad as you describing this cage to be.


You may be right, it could be worse, but just because it isn't, doesn't make it ok. That's like comparing criminals and letting one go because he could of done worse.


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

You're trying to be as nice as possible? 
Would hate to see your rude side:what: and a criminal being let off the hook bcos "it could've been worse" is a very poor comparison, two very huge differences, especially since you're accusing this person to be cruel to his/her animals. Shame on you. Where is your cage then if you're so perfect?!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco&puff (Sep 4, 2013)

Your free to have your own opinion. I bought that cabinet just for them after searching for weeks. It was not just something I had laying around. My rats are litter box trained so no they are not walking around in feces. You don't know me or my rats so let it go. I am in no way cruel to them. So stop being rude and get a life. I know they are well cared for that's all that matters. I'm not going to play your ridiculous game anymore. I have better things to do with my time.


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

Try making a fabric rope or a little bridge. I also saw a cage swing which looks pretty sweet!!!

http://www.ehow.com/how_12180570_make-ramps-small-animals.html#page=3 
Hope this helps! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

I can't believe my eyes. Trenix should be kicked off the forum. Id love to see your cage Trenix... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow...trenix do you really think anyone would listen to a thing you're saying with your craptastic attitude? 
You need to learn to be a little less mean. 

To the woman with th cabinet cage why don't you remove the door ans back and replace with wire? You can get a big roll for quite cheap. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

I agree with Trenix, that cage is deplorable. And other than the first time Trenix posted, s/he has been very polite, just concerned for the well being of the rats, something I actually expected to see from more of you.Assuming the person with the cage comes back, which I doubt after they're last post, I would suggest replacing the glass with hardware cloth as well. And you can probably find some little critter trail cages on CL for $5 ish dollars, you could cut holes in the hardware cloth and zip tie the door of the crittertrail over the hole, you could do this for each level if you're worried about accessibility.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 13, 2013)

Whoa, whoa! Everybody, calm down! I do think that that cage would be better ventilated with a wire door, but other than that, looks fine to me, especially if the rats get lots of free range time. I see toys in the cage, and even if there is no wheel, many rats won't use it (I don't have one). I also don't think that criminal analogy was completely correct in this case- while this cage might not be perfect, attempts to rehome that rats may well wind them up in a tank, or a snake's mouth. But, really, I think we all need to take a step back and act like the civilized people I'm sure we are.


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

Well everyone had my two cents, take it as you wish. I'm not here to cause any problems, just trying to ensure the safety of another's pets. I'll provide pictures if you really want, I have nothing to hide. I just recently returned a petco rat manor and purchased a critter nation.


----------

